#   -6-3  -1

## ZZZhanna

.
   ""    (     ),   -1   200,201,202      ,   .      ,  =>     ,      .
  -    "" (     -  ),   -1   200,201,202   ,       ,   .           ,          .
     ,        !

----------


## Svetishe

,         ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

-      :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

.             .

----------


## ZZZhanna

.
..   ,      70 ?   ,      ...
   3     4-   ,  -       .     "",    "",   .     4-  ?   ,    ,    4    ...

----------


## Svetishe

75/2    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

75/2,    75/2  70.
 -    ,     2-  . ?
  ?

----------


## Svetishe

84  75/2 
75/2 68 -  
75/2 51 - .
     ,      70  ,   76.

----------


## ZZZhanna

2012    70-...
  ,       ,    -  ?   ? 
      ( )?   ?

----------


## Svetishe

,       .      ,  - - ,         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,         ,  -    ...

----------


## Svetishe

,      ,      .       70   ,           ,  ,  ,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

-   ,   .20  , / ,  ,     ,    ,    .     ,   ,  -     ,   2010     ...

----------


## 1977

-     ?    6-4   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

.

----------


## 1977

*ZZZhanna*,       - ?

----------


## Svetishe



----------

